# Should I get a vasectomy?



## Vulva Gape (Apr 12, 2021)

Title. I don't really want kids and to have some crazy bitch I fuck poke a hole in the condom and get me to pay her for 18 years.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

What's the point of a snake that's got no venom?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes. It can be reversed later.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Apr 12, 2021)

Just cut it off.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 12, 2021)

You should physically castrate yourself.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2021)

Murmur said:


> Yes. It can be reversed later.


Can't it only be reversed within a few years?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Apr 13, 2021)

Monolith said:


> Can't it only be reversed within a few years?


Within 10 years, but sometimes up to 15.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 13, 2021)

Murmur said:


> Yes. It can be reversed later.


Doing so not covered by insure, (in us) and isn't promised.

OP, how old are you? What's your relationship status?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Apr 13, 2021)

Bassomatic said:


> Doing so not covered by insure, (in us) and isn't promised.
> 
> OP, how old are you? What's your relationship status?


It's an outpatient procedure, doesn't cost that much. The cost of a vasectomy and the reversal without insurance is a fuck ton cheaper than child support.


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 13, 2021)

You already got the vaxx brah, just wait for a year or two until they announce the "unintended" sterilization side effects ;D

Or hopefully you follow in DMX's footsteps


----------



## LolRaccoon (Apr 13, 2021)

Only if you have the balls for it.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 13, 2021)

Murmur said:


> Within 10 years, but sometimes up to 15.


It's got about 95% success rate until about 15 years and then it starts to drop off.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 13, 2021)

Go gay and you'll never have to worry about pregnancy again.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 13, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Go gay and you'll never have to worry about pregnancy again.


I feel this. Are women even worth it in 2021? Is there some kind of reverse conversion therapy I can go to?


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 13, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> I feel this. Are women even worth it in 2021? Is there some kind of reverse conversion therapy I can go to?


I'd be happy to help you on your journey. We've got a pamphlet and everything for joining the team.

edit: don't forget the complimentary aids


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 13, 2021)

What's the point?
It's not like you're ever getting pussy anyways.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 13, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> What's the point?
> It's not like you're ever getting pussy anyways.


The only time you're ever getting near a vagina is in your (fake) biology textbooks sir.



Bassomatic said:


> OP, how old are you? What's your relationship status?


Mid-20s. Single and now I'm vaxxed I'm back to being a man whore.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 13, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> I feel this. Are women even worth it in 2021? Is there some kind of reverse conversion therapy I can go to?


Traps are the usual gateway drug. Find some decently passing ladybois on whatever porn site and jerk to that until the less passing ones are acceptable. 
Continue from there and eventually you'll be the cock gobbling faggot you were always meant to be.


----------



## Justtocheck (Apr 13, 2021)

Jesus, what's so fucking wrong about condoms. Just use them right.


----------



## the new ford bronco (Apr 13, 2021)

No get a penectomy instead,much more effective


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 12, 2021)

Title. I don't really want kids and to have some crazy bitch I fuck poke a hole in the condom and get me to pay her for 18 years.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 13, 2021)

Just use a hammer and upload it...do not forget to archive.


----------



## Bec (Apr 13, 2021)

Only if your wife promises to get you a Nintendo Switch™ afterwards.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 13, 2021)

no. just wear a condom or tell the stupid bitch to use pills.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't forget to change your username to "Epididymis Gap" afterwards.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Apr 13, 2021)

Find somebody to marry and love, they exist and it's a better time then ever to start a family.
It's a far better alternative then anything else in this thread.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 13, 2021)

Anyone wondering this is too weak that anyone would want them to breed anyway.


----------



## Caddchef (Apr 13, 2021)

Just tie a knot in it.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes. Do it, do it.


----------



## The Real Me (Apr 13, 2021)

No, simply supply your own condoms and only stick your dick in bitches that won’t steal them fo later. Vasectomies can also result in a lower sex drive.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 13, 2021)

picture of OP:


Spoiler


----------



## Neko GF (Apr 13, 2021)

Will we get the KF equivalent of this picture?


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (Apr 13, 2021)

I believe the troon platoon is that way


----------



## Null (Apr 13, 2021)

just slice the whole thing off homie


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 13, 2021)

Sure go for it, whatever, doesn't matter. Anybody retarded enough to be like "lol cut of benis" lacks a frame of reference for the question, and if you had a chance to actually use your cum, you wouldn't be considering this. So what difference does it make, incel?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 13, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Find somebody to marry and love, they exist


Oh man we used to play pranks on my crazed elderly neighbor like this all the time when we were kids. We'd have one of my friends go screaming into the nearby woods about a sasquatch or some cryptid and he'd 100% buy it every time and go running out with a full arsenal ready to show that product of secret government research who's boss.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 13, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Title. I don't really want kids and to have some crazy bitch I fuck poke a hole in the condom and get me to pay her for 18 years.


Yes, if you'll give up your ability to reproduce for such retarded reasons, you're better out of the gene pool.


----------



## Citizen Lain (Apr 13, 2021)

Move to Utah, Saudi Arabia or some other place that recognizes polygamous marriage. Marry two women. Impregnate one of them, and get the other to raise the child for you. Impregnate the other woman, and repeat the process with the roles reversed. You end up with at least two biological children, but don't have to raise either one. It's a win for everyone involved.


----------



## Shroom King (Apr 13, 2021)

Date a woman with big boobs, and hang your pearl necklace on her rack every night instead.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 13, 2021)

Can you still produce seminal fluid if you get the snip? How does this work


----------



## Swiss46 (Apr 13, 2021)

Bro just don't stick your dick in crazy. If you're seriously weighing risk free art hoe pussy against working balls you probably never were a man to begin with.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 12, 2021)

Title. I don't really want kids and to have some crazy bitch I fuck poke a hole in the condom and get me to pay her for 18 years.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Apr 13, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Can you still produce seminal fluid if you get the snip? How does this work


A vasectomy does not restrict all the material that ejaculate is made up of - only the sperm cells, which come in via the ductus deferens. As semen only make up about 1/20th of the average mass (the rest being fluids to transport the sperm cell), there is very little difference - The subway's still going, there's just no passengers.
The body reabsorbs unused sperm every few weeks and remakes it, as such there are no adverse effects, aside from a bit of pain in the first few days at the point where the snip was done (obviously, it's a wound, albeit a small one, in a rather sensitive spot).

Note also that you can just keep the vasectomy and go for in-vitro fertilization instead if you do ever decide you want children 20 years down the line. If a person can't even afford IVF, there's not much of a reason to have a child beyond "instinct", as financial security ought to be achieved before producing offspring.

Essentially, if your lover(s) and yourself have had a STD check, there is very little reason not to get a vasectomy if it is cheap in your area of the world. Assuming intercourse is had twice a week and a decent condom costs 1$ each (and only one is used for each session), a vasectomy can pay off in 6 years in many parts of the world where it runs ~600$. In a typical heterosexual relationship, it avoids a woman having her hormones messed with as well as the various unpleasantries that a copper IUD might produce in some, while foregoing the rather unsexy piece of polymer. 

RISUG has entered late trials in some parts of the world, but is not yet available in general - otherwise that'd be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 13, 2021)

Skip surgery. Just do anal. Or just become gay since mpreg only exists in fiction.


----------



## Large (Apr 13, 2021)

If you're this stupid, yes.


----------



## Ozul (Apr 13, 2021)

Or you could just, y'know, not treat sex like a commodity.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 13, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> edit: don't forget the complimentary aids


I heard PrEP does wonders.

Is boipussy really as tight as they say?


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 13, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> I heard PrEP does wonders.
> 
> Is boipussy really as tight as they say?


Like a donkey punched retard's hole lined with peanut butter. Chunky with a fine grit. But it don't smell like peanuts brother.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 16, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Anyone wondering this is too weak that anyone would want them to breed anyway.





Bad Gateway said:


> Sure go for it, whatever, doesn't matter. Anybody retarded enough to be like "lol cut of benis" lacks a frame of reference for the question, and if you had a chance to actually use your cum, you wouldn't be considering this. So what difference does it make, incel?





Kamikaze said:


> Yes, if you'll give up your ability to reproduce for such retarded reasons, you're better out of the gene pool.





Swiss46 said:


> Bro just don't stick your dick in crazy. If you're seriously weighing risk free art hoe pussy against working balls you probably never were a man to begin with.





Ozul said:


> Or you could just, y'know, not treat sex like a commodity.


LOL COPE COPE DILATE SEETHE TRANNY

"Just use a condom" is incel cope. If she's not letting you hit it raw there's someone else who is, how does it feel to be cucked like that? You're literally eating another guys cum  

STD is incel cope. When I got gonorea I only had to get one shot of antibiotics and I was back to it literally a week later, and I didn't show symptoms at all I just get regularly tested, plus herpes and HPV are basically a given if you're active and I don't show symptoms for those.

Anyway I was tired of bitches lying about being on the pill and stuff like that so if I get the snip I can do it worry free. I'm pretty convinced of getting it, and incel posting won't make me reconsider.


----------



## Swiss46 (Apr 17, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> "Just use a condom" is incel cope. If she's not letting you hit it raw there's someone else who is, how does it feel to be cucked like that? You're literally eating another guys cum
> 
> STD is incel cope. When I got gonorea I only had to get one shot of antibiotics and I was back to it literally a week later, and I didn't show symptoms at all I just get regularly tested, plus herpes and HPV are basically a given if you're active and I don't show symptoms for those.
> 
> Anyway I was tired of bitches lying about being on the pill and stuff like that so if I get the snip I can do it worry free. I'm pretty convinced of getting it, and incel posting won't make me reconsider.





Vulva Gape said:


> LOL COPE COPE DILATE SEETHE


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 17, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> LOL COPE COPE DILATE SEETHE TRANNY
> 
> "Just use a condom" is incel cope. If she's not letting you hit it raw there's someone else who is, how does it feel to be cucked like that? You're literally eating another guys cum
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you would make this thread when you've never had sex?


----------



## Ozul (Apr 17, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> LOL COPE COPE DILATE SEETHE TRANNY
> 
> "Just use a condom" is incel cope. If she's not letting you hit it raw there's someone else who is, how does it feel to be cucked like that? You're literally eating another guys cum
> 
> ...


Imagine telling kiwifarms that you have gonorrhea


----------



## lurk_moar (Apr 17, 2021)

You cannot prove or disprove that a woman is taking birth control unless you break HIPAA and look at her medical records.

On second thought, there are many THOTs out there who bloody lie saying that they are on birth control in order to baby trap a man and collect eighteen years of child support and welfare AKA career breeders.

Get your vasectomy, bro.


----------

